# Snow load in Michigan for 4/12 pitch roof.



## kbrown (Jan 19, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone out there knows what the snow load rating is for a 4/12 pitch roof using double fan trusses. I really have no worries, but in doing some research on another topic, it just simply occured to me what this rating was. We are planning on doing a kitchen remodel in which we need to push back 84" of the wall between the kitchen and garage to have a built in fridge and pantries and the various builders that have come in have all scratched their heads trying to figure if the wall is load bearing or not. Well, I took it upon myself to figure this out and have concluded it is not a load bearing wall since we have a double fan truss roof with an approx span of 32'. Although the wall is perpendicular to the roof truss, it does not run the entire length of the house inside and is not an exterior wall technically; it's simply the back wall of the garage. All the information I have found is that this truss system is designed for exterior to exterior wall with no internal load bearing walls. Anyhow, while figuring all this out, I simply wondered how much weight our roof can take in snow here in SE Michigan. Trusses are 24"OC with 1/2" plywood sheathing, single layer shingles. New roof in 2000.
Yea, I'm part geek but it's just one of those facts that I like to say I have! ;-P


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 19, 2010)

How many pounds of snow should a building be able to hold?

That varies. Snow load capacities depend on the building type, location, occupancy, and primary use. For non-commercial, agricultural buildings, snow load designs can range from 12 to 40 pounds per square foot. Commercial building snow load designs are dictated by local building codes.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 20, 2010)

My new roof exceeds 55 per NY code.  Go 20 miles north and it jumps to 85.
http://www.nysboc.com/forms/Snow Loads.pdf

If you can't find the map for Michigan, call a truss company or your building inspector.


----------

